# Looking for a Beretta, Model 70, Series 72 (22 LR) with 3.5" & 5.9" barrels



## RW (Sep 28, 2014)

Seeking Beretta Model 70 fans

Looking for Beretta Model 70, series 72 in 22 LR with 3.5" and 5.9" barrels.
Have one with 5.9" barrel. Would like to get a 3.5" barrel OR a complete gun with both barrels.


----------



## DJB (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a .32 Model 70 "New Puma". I purchased it new in 1968. Pristine condition with 1 orig. mag.


----------

